# carpet plant for beginners



## Dallascowboys16 (Jan 15, 2015)

A really good plant for you to consider would be dwarf sag. Stays fairly low growing and can spread pretty quickly via runners. The lighting you have should be more than adequate for them. Also, for you sword, if you haven't already go buy some root tabs and place one underneath the rootball. Swords are heavy root feeders and are very quick to exhibit deficiencies.


----------



## Aquatic Athlete (Oct 7, 2017)

i'm using Marsilea Crenata. Its growing well with just High Light.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Monte Carlo!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

lilfreshtank said:


> I'm debating between Pygmy Chain Sword or


Warning: Pygmy chain sword is not so "Pygmy" in a soil capped tank.
It will get 10" tall and send so many runners out that shoot across the tank.
Became too chaotic for me.


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

All of the above recommendations are good (add dwarf hairgrass to the list). However, look at the characteristics of each regarding the look and maintenance. Example; dwarf sag does make a nice carpet, but can grow a couple inches high and, unless you like the look, you will have to trim it every week or so. The others require no maintenance, but hug the ground. I prefer the dwarf sag in my tank and don't mind the maintenance ...right now.

If you don't inject CO2, the spreading will be slow.


----------



## ustabefast (Jan 24, 2017)

Stay away from the Java Moss. It just becomes an invasive mess over time, with little sprigs popping up everywhere but not in a coherent pleasant form.
I only use Java Moss in nonfiltered or very lightly filtered tanks. Otherwise it' just becomes a weed.


----------

